# TV-Karte mit Twintuner



## ChrisStonehenge (5. April 2011)

Hallo PCGHX-Community

Wie der Tietel schon sagt suche ich eine/n TV-Stick/Karte mit Twintuner. Ein TV-Stick wär mir lieber, da ich den dann auch an meinem Laptop benutzen könnte, aber nicht zwingend. der twintuner hingegen ist pflicht. Zu welchem Produkt ratet ihr mir?

Meine Herrausgesuchten wenn ihr noch andere kennt schreibt sie rein. Preislich sollte es nicht über die 100€ heraus gehen, gute 50€ wären mir lieber. Als System hab ich Win7 Professional.

mfg Chris


----------



## OctoCore (6. April 2011)

Deine Auswahl ist schon ganz okay, da muss man kaum etwas hinzufügen. 
Bei Hauppauge bin ich aktuell nicht so auf dem laufenden... die Hardware ist zwar okay, aber die Software war in den letzten Jahren immer uneinheitlich und unzusammenhängend, die einzelnen Komponenten passten einfach nie richtig zusammmen, weder von der Optik, noch im Sinne einer einheitlichen Bedienung. Das hat sich vielleicht geändert.
Bei Terratec sieht es schon viel besser aus. 
Wenn ich aus deiner Vorauswahl wählen müsste, dann würde ich den Terratec T5 nehmen. Gut ausgestattet mit allem drum und dran - das Rundum-Glücklich-Paket. Ist aber anscheinend nicht das billigste.


----------

